# Strap For Seiko Skx009



## bigmul (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Like many others I'm after some advice for a new strap for my Seiko divers skx009k2. got it as a wedding pressie from the MRS about 2.5 years ago and think I need somethign other than the jubilee bracelet it has currently. The bracelet has stretched a little too and despite crimping it back where it stretched it kepps happeneing!

I'm thinking possibles are a rubber divers strap, NATO (colour?), oyster bracelet or somethign totally different? As it's the pepsi bezel, I wasn't sure of some of the straps woudl look decent enough or not. Seen rubber & NATO straps on a 007 and they look nice, but that's probably due to the black bezel........

Any ideas?

Oh, hi from Whitley Bay by they way!


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome to :rlt: - Don't dismiss the nato (prefer the chunkier zulus or rhinos myself) - you could try a 'lumpy' (search for it here & you'll see one) here's a nice combo imho of a Seiko & maroon zulu or a black one with red stripe on a Tsar ...

Paul


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

lumpy woud look cool on the seiko......and as paul said, a nato or rhino looks awesome (and is really comfy)




























something orange?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

have a look on ebay....put watchadoo in the search box, and these will appear...


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I have a lumpy laying around somewhere that I keep meaning to try on mine.

Totally agree with the nato strap. They were made for it.










By the looks of this thread i'll have to get hold of a Rhino too.


----------



## bigmul (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies guys. I'm not sure about the lumpy actually....perhaps it would look different in the flesh.

I've ordered a Z22 rubber strap from evil bay, will see how it looks over xmas. I like the idea of a NATO strap, I think the Bond one would work best with the pepsi bezel. Are the Zulu ones easy to get hold of in the UK, they look a little chunkier (better!). I liek the look of the maroon strap too.

No one have a leather strap on a Seiko?


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

bigmul said:


> No one have a leather strap on a Seiko?


I tried a tan leather on my 009.......










.......but I think the Super Oyster combination works best :thumbsup:










Cheers


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

I have a 7002 with a pepsi bezel which i guess must look very similar, mine was originally on a jubilee bracelet which i like but it was too tinny - had it on one of Roys grey NATOs for a while which was cool but fancied a bit of bling so it now on a lumpy type bracelet, polished edges (like the case) and brushed centre.



















Its pretty heavy and chunky which personally i like tho with hindsight i think an all brushed bracelet would look better.

I got it off the bay from a seller called bandfever as i remember and it was a fair amount less than a lumpy....

Cheers


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

bigmul said:


> No one have a leather strap on a Seiko?


Mine gets worn on a Toshi occasionally. Looks the part as well imo.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

For what it's worth, I think that the 007 / 009 looks best with the Seiko Z22 rubber. When I get round to getting one of (or maybe both!) these models, this will be my choice.


----------



## bigmul (Dec 15, 2008)

Running_man said:


> For what it's worth, I think that the 007 / 009 looks best with the Seiko Z22 rubber. When I get round to getting one of (or maybe both!) these models, this will be my choice.


Well, got one of those on the way, so we'll soon see!

I do like the look of the NATO/Zulu straps too though.....


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

cant say ive ever been a fan of the seiko rubbers......


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mjolnir said:


> bigmul said:
> 
> 
> > No one have a leather strap on a Seiko?
> ...


That does look good Rob :thumbsup:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

a mesh would look cool as well????


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> a mesh would look cool as well????


what he said


----------



## bigmul (Dec 15, 2008)

mutley said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > a mesh would look cool as well????
> ...


Sorry - but that mesh is fugly! But, each to their own!!!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

gets me horny just looking at that mesh h34r:


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> gets me horny just looking at that mesh h34r:


you need to get out more :lol:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

brushed lumpy or a rhino - nato can be a bit thin.

cant say i like the mesh on a seiko though


----------



## bigmul (Dec 15, 2008)

desmondus rotundus said:


> brushed lumpy or a rhino - nato can be a bit thin.
> 
> cant say i like the mesh on a seiko though


Are Rhino's readily available in the UK? I can find loads of NATO straps but any Rhino's seem to be US sites.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

bigmul said:


> desmondus rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > brushed lumpy or a rhino - nato can be a bit thin.
> ...


I would have thought the UK supplier for Rhinos would come up on a google? Leave your email address & I'll ping you details

There's a few similar alternatives too like the waterbourne & another good source (not in uk though) which I can let you have

Paul


----------



## bigmul (Dec 15, 2008)

PaulBoy said:


> bigmul said:
> 
> 
> > desmondus rotundus said:
> ...


Thanks Paul

email addy is craig.mulvaney (at) gmail.com


----------



## bigmul (Dec 15, 2008)

How do you go about changing the strap by the way? Do I need a special too to remove the bars?


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

bigmul said:


> Do I need a special too to remove the bars?


If your going to start changing straps I would highly recommend the Bergeon spring bar tool that Roy sells on the site. They are the best way and will save the lugs getting scratched using something not meant for it.

Basically you need to get the end of the springbar remover into the small gap between the strap and the lug and compress the springbar so that it releases from the hole in the lugs.

Easy when you get the hang of it.


----------



## bigmul (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info - I'll think about getting one of those tools.

Being the person I am though, I might just have a prod with a screwdriver anyway!!!


----------



## bigmul (Dec 15, 2008)

Well, went to the jewelers to get a battery put into an old Addidas Adventure watch so took my Seiko in at the same time for the strap change. Now on a Z22 Seiko strap and like it!


----------

